# My work at home business, as well as service to the community



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey, you guys.
Here's my story.

As I was searching the net for the telecommuting jobs, I quickly got frustrated with the time-wasting search results on the "big" job boards where you could get thousands of results when searching for "telecommute", for example, but when clicking on job details, finding out that they are just "dummy" matches, such as "telecommute is not an option", or similar. On other occasions, there would be requests for paid memberships, unpaid "opportunities", or working for equity (at least in my field - web development).

So, I decided to make a website that would get rid of bad search results and filter just legit true telecommuting jobs.

The site is completely free to use, no registration or other nonsense is required, and there is no ads to frustrate the user.

http://mytelecommutingjobs.com/

The site has been live for a bit over two months now, and is slowly trickling up Google pages. I still have more ideas to implement to make it more convenient and relevant for the users of the site.

Let me know what you think. I sure hope at least one of the homesteadingtoday members would find a great work from home job on my site. 

I welcome the comments about the site. One thing, right now, it might run a bit slow because I'm hosting on "economy" hosting on godaddy. But I plan on moving the site to the good host in July.

As far as my "business" is concerned, I plan on charging employers and recruiters for the job postings when the site gets popular enough (at least a few thousand visitors per day).


----------

